
Show HN: Mynamid – don’t throw away cool stuff you find online. Save it here - vahurh
http://www.mynamid.com/
======
vahurh
Hey, this is a side-project I’ve been working on a few months now.

The problem was that a few months after discovering something cool on the web,
I forgot about it and thus couldn’t re-visit it again. In my opinion bookmarks
aren’t a great way to organize content and tend to get lost after a while.

So I built this. You can save references to any link, search for books &
movies and save them into a “mynamid” - a shape which lets you sort-of
prioritize content, but isn’t as strict as a top-list. :)

Would love your feedback on this!

~~~
minimaxir
How is this different from Pinterest?

~~~
vahurh
It does have similar functionality to Pinterest, yes. What I wanted to add was
a way to prioritize stuff you find more important (drag and drop the blocks of
a mynamid) and just as a personal quirk didn't like the way content is shown
on a board.

edit: Oh, and I like the idea of incorporating various APIs like movie and
book search.

